# κρέμασμα



## RN13

'τον άλλο μηνα παω για
κρέμασμα'

Meaning? Thanks.


----------



## flokatia

Context please.


----------



## Perseas

"κρέμασμα" literally means "hanging". "I am going to be hanged". 
But in humorous way it means also "wedding". I guess, this is the meaning you are looking for, but context would be useful anyway to tell the accurate meaning.


----------



## RN13

'τον αλλο μηνα θα παω κρεμασμα'
Your suggestion of 'wedding' fits perfectly. thanks so much. Do not see the connotation between 'wedding' and 'being hanged'.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi RN13!

There might be a connection with a folk custom that takes place during the 'carnival' period, before Lent.

Perhaps our Greek forum friends will be able to shed some light on this:

http://popular-dimotikosxoleioportarias.blogspot.co.uk/2010/02/14.html

http://www.getravel.gr/site/index.p...ηνιακή-Μάνη-Κρέμασμα-της-Γριάς-Συκούς&lang=enduring


----------



## Andrious

I think "κρέμασμα" comes from the shape of "στέφανα". Check out this picture from a greek orthodox wedding: http://www.kastriotissa.gr/pages/images/stories/fac/gamos_vaftisi/P7193773.jpg "Στέφανα" are what the priest holds. In greek orthodox weddings (I don't know if in other orthodox churches act this way), the best man (or the maid of honor) puts "στέφανα" above the couple's head and switches them a few times.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Andrious!

I've been to a few Greek Orthodox weddings. That makes sense. Thanks very much indeed!


----------



## RN13

What about 'wedding cord'? 
Also, 'tie the noose' or some such English expression meaning to get married which is suddenly ringing bells...


----------



## Andrious

We don't have wedding cords in Greece, so I don't think "κρέμασμα" comes from them.


----------



## RN13

No, sorry, I meant an equivalent concept in English.


----------



## RN13

"ΠΆΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΈΜΑΣΜΑ" = παντρεύομαι, το λένε συνήθως οι άντρες, ότι "δυστυχώς...
χάνω την ελεύθερη ζωή μου..."


----------



## cougr

RN13 said:


> 'τον αλλο μηνα θα παω κρεμασμα'
> Your suggestion of 'wedding' fits perfectly. thanks so much. *Do not see the connotation between 'wedding' and 'being hanged'*.



Perhaps it's a tongue in cheek allusion to the lack of freedom and suffocation that some associate or experience with marriage.

Edit: Somehow I missed your post above; just saw it now.


----------



## RN13

Yes, I would think that is indeed part of it. But how to convey the image in the Greek into English?


----------



## cougr

"I'm getting hitched".


----------



## RN13

Tying the knot?


----------



## cougr

Perhaps "tying the noose", with it's imagery of a hangman's noose, comes closest to the Greek phrase.


----------



## RN13

That is exactly what I was thinking. But is that an English expression? Sounds a little strange but certainly conveys the feel of the Greek original which is what this is al about. Thanks


----------



## cougr

It's definitely an established expression but perhaps not as prevalent as "tying the knot" or "getting hitched".


----------



## RN13

RN13 said:


> What about 'wedding cord'?
> Also,* 'tie the noose' *or some such English expression meaning to get married which is suddenly ringing bells...



Then I think this could be the answer, even if the English expression is not that much used.


----------

